# Now that Hallowe'en is past, Thanksgiving is up next but



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 1, 2021)

it seems to be the forgotten holiday in the retail world except for the grocery stores.

DD and I were in Walmart this morning, and their shelves are now well-stocked with everything you can think of for Christmas. Thanksgiving seems to mostly just be an afterthought, sandwiched in between Hallowe'en and Christmas.


----------



## Knight (Nov 1, 2021)

Celebrating holidays are not to important to us anymore.  We do have family meals together since our sons have holidays off. Other than that holidays are just a number on the calendar.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 1, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> it seems to be the forgotten holiday in the retail world except for the grocery stores.
> 
> DD and I were in Walmart this morning, and their shelves are now well-stocked with everything you can think of for Christmas. Thanksgiving seems to mostly just be an afterthought, *sandwiched in between Hallowe'en and Christmas*.


Mmm....sandwich. _Turkey and dressing in a buttery crescent roll_ sandwich.

Come on Thanksgiving!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Mmm....sandwich. _Turkey and dressing in a buttery crescent roll_ sandwich.
> 
> Come on Thanksgiving!!


Slap a little cranberry sauce on your sandwich while you're at it. Mmmm. Good! That's lunch. For dinner on the day after, it's Thanksgiving again  

Then there are hot turkey sandwiches and turkey tetrazzini. I've learned to pace myself so that there's only something leftover for dinner every other day or every two days. Any more than that, I get burned out and it just doesn't taste good anymore.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Slap a little cranberry sauce on your sandwich while you're at it. Mmmm. Good! That's lunch. For dinner on the day after, it's Thanksgiving again
> 
> Then there are hot turkey sandwiches and turkey tetrazzini. I've learned to pace myself so that there's only something leftover for dinner every other day or every two days. Any more than that, I get burned out and it just doesn't taste good anymore.


Love that idea of cranberry sauce on a crescent roll.  The day after is generally better than the Thanksgiving meal, isn't it!  haha!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 1, 2021)

Gaer said:


> The day after is generally better than the Thanksgiving meal, isn't it!  haha!


That's because the only work involved is heating it up. Don't have to roast the bird, peel potatoes, make pies...just heat and eat


----------



## jujube (Nov 1, 2021)

MmmmmMmmmmmm....leftovers!


----------



## charry (Nov 1, 2021)

Next for us in Uk ..is Guy Fawkes night , them Christmas ....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2021)

When I was a kid Christmas was my favorite holiday and also when my kids were small. These days I like Thanksgiving more. A nice relaxed dinner without the gift giving part. 
I don't care for turkey but as long as there is plenty of gravy, crispy turkey skin and all those good side dishes I'm happy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 1, 2021)

I’m wondering if the annual turkey wars between grocery chains will become a thing of the past.

I’ve been picking up a few things like pickles, ripe olives, etc...

I bought my turkey on the last Walmart run.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm very happy we don't have Thanksgiving here.. I _hate_ turkey ...and cranberry sauce for that matter


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 1, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Slap a little cranberry sauce on your sandwich while you're at it. Mmmm. Good! That's lunch. For dinner on the day after, it's Thanksgiving again
> 
> Then there are hot turkey sandwiches and turkey tetrazzini. I've learned to pace myself so that there's only something leftover for dinner every other day or every two days. Any more than that, I get burned out and it just doesn't taste good anymore.


I'm totally feelin' it, but I don't care for cranberries. For me, they're too tart to compliment the delicate flavor of turkey meat - the white meat, anyway. It's kind of ok with the dark meat.

My aunt used to use cranberries in her home-made stuffing (I've always called it dressing). It also contained wild rice, which I think maybe tamed the tartness of the cranberries a bit. I liked it. It's the only way I would eat the Thanksgiving cranberries.

My own dressing was always mainly boiled giblets, seasoned bread crumbs, and onions and celery plus herbs, of course. Traditional.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 1, 2021)

@Murrmurr Go to the Recipes thread and check out my recipe for brandied cranberries. It's cranberries for people who love cranberries and cranberries for people who loathe cranberries.

Brandied cranberries made a believer of my DSIL. I make them ahead but learned after the first time to not let him know that they were made in advance and in the fridge. A spoonful here, a spoonful there...
Now I double the recipe just in case he gets carried away and can't wait


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 1, 2021)

Our 2019 Thanksgiving Covid ruined 2020!!


----------



## terry123 (Nov 1, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @Murrmurr Go to the Recipes thread and check out my recipe for brandied cranberries. It's cranberries for people who love cranberries and cranberries for people who loathe cranberries.
> 
> Brandied cranberries made a believer of my DSIL. I make them ahead but learned after the first time to not let him know that they were made in advance and in the fridge. A spoonful here, a spoonful there...
> Now I double the recipe just in case he gets carried away and can't wait


I still use your recipe every year.  Love that stuff.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 1, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Our 2019 Thanksgiving Covid ruined 2020!!
> View attachment 192415
> View attachment 192416


You and Mrs Ken N have much to be thankful for!


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Nov 1, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When I was a kid Christmas was my favorite holiday and also when my kids were small. These days I like Thanksgiving more. A nice relaxed dinner without the gift giving part.
> I don't care for turkey but as long as there is plenty of gravy, crispy turkey skin and all those good side dishes I'm happy.


Amen! To this!


----------

